# Add to Dictionary Greyed off?



## Divine™ (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys I got an issue with working within microsoft terminal sever 98, All of my company users are using microsoft office 2003 and for some reason one of the users is having an issue with his outlook where as his "Add to dictionary" is greyed out? I've tryed to match all the settings to other users but seems that I still cant get it. I've verify if the word is already is the custom dictionary and its not, also the custom dictionary is no where near a large file so I dont see that there should be any conflics with it. Any ideas?


----------



## Divine™ (Nov 4, 2008)

bump?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Tools > Options > Spelling > Spelling and AutoCorrection > Proofing > Custom Dictionaries

Make sure at least one Dictionary List is checked. There should at least be "CUSTOM.DIC" available.

If it isn't there, click New and create CUSTOM.DIC in the window that opens.


----------

